
Need testers/feedback – Global clock to eliminate time zone calculations forever - hhebbo
https://www.thehtime.com
======
bradknowles
Anytime someone starts talking about creating a solution to the time zone
problem, I will invite them to ensure they’ve at least thought about the
problems raised at:

[https://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-
program...](https://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-time) [http://www.creativedeletion.com/2015/01/28/falsehoods-
progra...](http://www.creativedeletion.com/2015/01/28/falsehoods-programmers-
date-time-zones.html) [https://puzzling.org/technology/computer-
programming/2012/06...](https://puzzling.org/technology/computer-
programming/2012/06/more-falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-time/)

And so on.

------
hhebbo
I’m working on a global clock that makes time difference calculations
obsolete. Why? Well, it all began a few years ago when I felt the frustrations
that came with scheduling calls across different time zones. That experience
has been and still is messy!

The solution here is a new clock concept utilizing a new UTC, a UTC that
rotates with you according to you location on Earth. So, the clock knows where
you are and adjusts itself for you. This unifies the reading of time
everywhere at any given moment. Thus, time zone calculations can be
eliminated.

There are 3 main features implemented with the clock: 1- Intersect: to find
the best time for online calls based on office hours between different time
zones 2- Range: to help users define and share their global work hours or
availability 3- Location: to see the clock in different locations so to
eliminate the calculation of what 9am in San Francisco would be in your local
time

Other solutions out there couldn't help me, unfortunately. Almost all of them
work by stacking different times zone together, which doesn't really solve the
problem from the roots. Calculations are still needed in many use cases, which
makes no sense. There should be one language of time everywhere, a global
time. It's there and is called UTC, but the problem is that it's not
integrated in our daily life. This clock does that.

The idea of the clock is to have a unified time zone that works for all
locations on earth by using the same time system we all know (24 hours, 60
minutes, 60 seconds) and adding on top of it a rotating UTC layer as the
global time. This layer is presented in alphabet. The reason for that is to
distinguish the local time in numbers form the global one in letters.

If you like to know more details, check this 8-min-read about hTime
[https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-
technology/introdu...](https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-
technology/introducing-solutions-to-solve-the-mess-of-time-zones-cdf44a7ee4ae)

I'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback, thanks!

